# Tom's Hardware Celebrates 10 Years: Win a $10,000 Rig



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

http://anniversary.tomshardware.com/grand_prize/index.php

Make sure you visit Tom's Hardware Contest site and get signed up to win that SWEET PC Setup. In case you haven't heard of Tom's Hardware, its an excellent resource for all things PC Related. Tons of great info and up to the minute tech talk.


----------

